# Do calories carryover from day to day?



## Hybrid138 (Sep 17, 2012)

For example, if I pig out today and have 4,000 calories will the leftover from my daily requirements carryover to the next day? Would I start tomorrow with 2,000 calories ingested? I know our digestion isn't time specific but just a ballpark kind of question.


----------



## Mitochondria (Sep 17, 2012)

Caloric surplus is determined "meal by meal"

If you eat too many calories in one sitting or late at night for example your body will store the excess calories for use at a later date as adipose tissue. 

If you are counting calories, and you know that you exceeded your caloric intake for that day by 2000 calories, then you need to exercise a bit harder over the next week and possibly limit your caloric intake to 1500 calories. But from the sounds of you post it sounds like your considering starving for a day. 
....don't do that if thats what your thinking. Your metabolic rate will plummet which is not what you want. Spread your 1500 cal. through out the day.

3500 excess calories is a pound of body fat. Keep that in mind; so you didn't even gain a pound of fat in theory.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 17, 2012)

If you have an extremely efficient body like I do, 4000 calories is actually 2-3 pounds of fat and it does indeed carry over to the next day


----------



## Mitochondria (Sep 17, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> If you have an extremely efficient body like I do, 4000 calories is actually 2-3 pounds of fat and it does indeed carry over to the next day



What?

If your body is efficient then 4000 calories would not turn to fat. Very simply put I am a bodybuilder and i try to consume 4000+ calories a day to add muscle mass. So honestly man i don't know where you got your info but its impossible to gain 2-3 pounds of fat from 4000 calories surplus. 

What It Takes to Lose a Pound | CaloriesPerHour.com


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 17, 2012)

oh snap that sucks. So it becomes fat as soon as it's surplus. That sucks


----------



## Mitochondria (Sep 17, 2012)

Well your not exactly screwed man. Do you work out ? Cardio, Lift weights Etc.?? And to be honest 2000 calories is not that many if you are fairly active.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 17, 2012)

I use an elliptical 3 times a week, at least I try to, and I do about an hour. I always eat a very light lunch but dinner is a wild card. Sometimes it's light and other times I FEAST! I'm also a beer drinker but I only drink on weekends.


----------



## Mitochondria (Sep 17, 2012)

Eat breakfast. 

beer is good but keep in mind i eats at your muscle's natural creatine so good luck gaining muscle.

Back to the point... 4000 calorie days happen man. Just try to limit them to about once a month or if it happens and you want to correct it, hop on your elliptical a couple more times a week. Any weight-baring activity is going to not only boost your metabolic rate, but also burn calories. 2000 extra calories once in a great while will be nearly unnoticeable. Just keep your activity levels up. Exercise is KEY in weight loss.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I want to force myself to eat breakfast, I don't wake up hungry. Maybe a nutrigrain bar or something small like that


----------



## Murmel (Sep 18, 2012)

44 Lines said:


> What?
> 
> If your body is efficient then 4000 calories would not turn to fat. Very simply put I am a bodybuilder and i try to consume 4000+ calories a day to add muscle mass. So honestly man i don't know where you got your info but its impossible to gain 2-3 pounds of fat from 4000 calories surplus.
> 
> What It Takes to Lose a Pound | CaloriesPerHour.com


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 18, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Yeah, I want to force myself to eat breakfast, I don't wake up hungry. Maybe a nutrigrain bar or something small like that


 
Coupled with a protien drink or at least a tall glass of milk if you're trying to gain muscle or even lose weight and get ripped.

Also, beer drinking is fine on weekends, just make sure and eat some meats when drinking, and not turn it into a drunkard two nights a week.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 18, 2012)

I average my calories over the week as opposed to the day. I still try to hit my daily amounts but if I run to much I need a few days to catch up.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 18, 2012)

44 Lines said:


> What?
> 
> If your body is efficient then 4000 calories would not turn to fat. Very simply put I am a bodybuilder and i try to consume 4000+ calories a day to add muscle mass. So honestly man i don't know where you got your info but its impossible to gain 2-3 pounds of fat from 4000 calories surplus.



Tell that to my scale. I've been doing this all year. A few weeks in a row of 1500-2000 calorie days resulting in a good downward trend losing weight and fat. One single 4000 calorie day results in a nearly instant gain of 2-3 lbs and a full inch or so on my waist.

What I meant by efficient was that my body apparently needs very little in the way of nutrients. Excluding calories burned from exercise I need only about 1500 calories per day to maintain weight, anything more and I need to exercise it away or I pack on fat.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 18, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Tell that to my scale. I've been doing this all year. A few weeks in a row of 1500-2000 calorie days resulting in a good downward trend losing weight and fat. One single 4000 calorie day results in a nearly instant gain of 2-3 lbs and a full inch or so on my waist.
> 
> What I meant by efficient was that my body apparently needs very little in the way of nutrients. Excluding calories burned from exercise I need only about 1500 calories per day to maintain weight, anything more and I need to exercise it away or I pack on fat.


An inch might be because your body bloats due to the huge amount of food, 2-3lbs could very well be extra water weight and your soon-to-be massive dump. Not saying it won't make you zero fat, just saying that 2-3lbs is likely to be far from all fat.


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 18, 2012)

44 Lines said:


> But from the sounds of you post it sounds like your considering starving for a day....don't do that if thats what your thinking. Your metabolic rate will plummet which is not what you want.





> Eat breakfast.



Careful with the bro-science. There is no research to indicate that fasting changes anything to do with your metabolism. In fact, studies show that there is no difference towards metabolism whether you fast 8 hours or 72 hours.

Also, breakfast (meaning a morning meal) is not necessarily beneficial either. Some people (like myself) prefer to not eat a meal right after rising and instead break my fast much later in the day. This is not detrimental to my health or my metabolism.


----------



## Mitochondria (Sep 18, 2012)

TheKindred said:


> Careful with the bro-science. There is no research to indicate that fasting changes anything to do with your metabolism. In fact, studies show that there is no difference towards metabolism whether you fast 8 hours or 72 hours.
> 
> Also, breakfast (meaning a morning meal) is not necessarily beneficial either. Some people (like myself) prefer to not eat a meal right after rising and instead break my fast much later in the day. This is not detrimental to my health or my metabolism.



Not trying to sound like a bro.... sorry if i came across like that. But, i have a bachelors degree in Exercise Science and am currently enrolled in PT school, as well as a member of the NSCA, so these studies that show that breakfast is not critical to maintaining a proper metabolic rate intrigue me. Where did you read this? According to every text book i have ever studied breakfast is key. I don't wanna seem like a prick but lets see the credible reference. Webmd (which is fairly reputable) seems to think different. Lose Weight: Eat Breakfast 

As far as the fasting deal.... 
Is Fasting Healthy?

Sorry for all the Webmd junk. So believe me or not thats what i know and i hope it helps.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 18, 2012)

Do calories carryover from day to day?

Short answer: yes, that's why people get fat. 

Keep in mind that no persons body is 100% efficient, so some are stored and others are just pooped out, lol.


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 18, 2012)

44 Lines said:


> Not trying to sound like a bro.... sorry if i came across like that. But, i have a bachelors degree in Exercise Science and am currently enrolled in PT school, as well as a member of the NSCA, so these studies that show that breakfast is not critical to maintaining a proper metabolic rate intrigue me. Where did you read this? According to every text book i have ever studied breakfast is key. I don't wanna seem like a prick but lets see the credible reference. Webmd (which is fairly reputable) seems to think different. Lose Weight: Eat Breakfast
> 
> As far as the fasting deal....
> Is Fasting Healthy?
> ...




I'm mobile so I can't dig references right this second. I skimmed those articles quickly and are not sure they really apply. 

The breakfast one mostly intimates that non-breakfast types gain weight due to nibbling and gorging later in the day. I'm not hungry until noon at which point I begin a normal feeding pattern. I don't gorge myself because I'm famished from not eating.

The fasting article is seems to be regarding direct weight loss and not so much metabolism and regulation of insulin and other hormones. I fast 16 hours a day and I can tell you it has never affected my metabolism negatively; if anything I feel that my metabolism has increased.

I'll touch back later from a pc to post some research that I feel has more validity than webmd articles.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been a big breakfast eater and followed the 6 meals a day, now I eat 8 hours and fast 16.
Strength and endurance feels no different but my runs feel better because I feel lighter.

My metabolism I think has picked up and I can tell because at night I get real hot. When I do huge miles I have the same heat at night.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought some special K bars for the morning and I use a daily burn app to plug in my food and exercise. Let's see how this goes


----------

